# I have been in touch with Bulls front office: POST ALL NEW UPDATES HERE



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*I have been in touch with Bulls front office all morning*

When they know something they are suppose to let me know when they make another statement. So far this is only official word on Jay. 


John Paxson’s Statement on Jay Williams

Everyone in the Bulls organization- including Jerry Reinsdorf, the coaching staff and Jay’s teammates, are hurting for Jay and his family. The atmosphere at the Berto Center is one of shock and sadness. The last thing on our minds right now is basketball and the foremost thought on our minds is that of Jay’s health. We respect the privacy of the family and as time goes on we will be waiting for the family and doctors to report to us on Jay’s status. The thoughts and the prayers of the Bulls family are with them. 

{this is course at Bulls.com) but also came from bulls front office.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks, TBF- keep us posted.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I hate it when stuff like this happens. On the flip side, I really have to question Jay riding around on a motorcycle and would figure that would be a big No No in his contract. 

Motorcycles = :no:

Sadly, his block on Miles last season may be the last memory I have of this kid in the NBA. I wish him and his family the best and hope he makes a full recovery so he can live LIFE... if he gets to every play basketball again, great, but I'm just hoping for the life part.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I hate it when stuff like this happens. On the flip side, I really have to question Jay riding around on a motorcycle and would figure that would be a big No No in his contract.
> 
> Motorcycles = :no:
> ...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Get Well Jay!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Somewhat of an update...*

Here's what David Schuster of the Score just said (these are exact quotes)...

According to several sources close to the situation...
"severely career-threatening, NOT life-threatening"
"definitely a pelvis injury..."
"all indications are it's a serious, serious injury and his career is definitely in jeopardy"
"could be more surgery today, depending how the surgery came out last night."
"Right now, it's up to the family as to when there's more update."

Maybe there should be a separate thread just for updates? I wasn't sure if I should start a new one or not.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Schusters stuff is conjecture though. I was listening in too.

Mariotti and Mike North said the same and the same as me.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

On Sportscenter, they confirmed that there were no head injuries.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What I can't BELIEVE THIS?! All the articles I read said they were minor leg injuries! This is a catastrophe in my mind if the poor guy's career end's without even getting a chance to prove himself... living the rest of his life will be hell for him with that thought in his mind.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I was on a short vacation and just returned. I am so shocked by this news. Did they already have a press conference or when will they have it?


----------



## Bulls Are The Future (Jun 8, 2003)

*Jay Williams Update*

I just saw the part on WGN news 2nite on a Jay Williams update.

~Under going 2nd surgery 2nite~
~Reason for crash under investigation~
~Williams was not intoxicated with drugs or alchohol~
~Doctors are optimistic about his return~
~Fizer sed hopefully he can be back mid way thru the season~
~His agent says he is doing better than he was in the morning~


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

well this is more positive than most of the other reports. hopefully his second surgery is successful.


----------



## Bulls Are The Future (Jun 8, 2003)

It is also nice that he wasnt drunk.:yes:


----------



## mbnewman (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm a Piston's fan, but that's good news. Hopefully he'll make a full recovery. I suspect that in 2 or 3 years, the two best teams in the east will be the Bulls and the Pistons. Both teams have a lot of great young talent. That will likely be a fun, long-lived rivalry. The other eastern teams will be trying to put together rosters to compete with these two clubs. If the Bulls lose Williams without getting compensation for him, I think that will really set them back.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope he is going well but a second surgery? That is not good that means he is still bleeding in his pelvis and that's bad. I would say it would be next to impossible that he might play next year maybe if he is luckly the 2004/2005 season.

david


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Another chicagoan posted that he heard on the news that Jay went in tonight for another surgery? Must still be something going on in his pelvis, maybe he is still bleeding? No word about how bad is his leg injury or any other bones that may be cracked.

david


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Thanks for the glimmer of good news. After hearing bad stuff and wondering all day, that lifts my spirits a bit.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

What I dont get is the following:
If Jay went to Berto Center with his motorcycle then everyone knew he got one. Even Fizer that cant play knew he got 1. So I guess Pax and BC knew about this, so I dont know if the Bulls dont allow players to ride this machines.
Karl Malone also used to ride his motorcycle to the Delta Center and other athletes as well.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yep, nice to hear some good news.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

im interested to hear what happens when the police get to question him. I wonder if he was sober, speeding etc... 

I think we'll start to see more nba players driving station wagons this upcoming year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If Jay plays next season i would be surprised but not that much, jay has alot of heart and desire, i expect Jay to come back strong and put to rest all the negative comments and thoughts about him.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> im interested to hear what happens when the police get to question him. I wonder if he was sober, speeding etc...
> 
> I think we'll start to see more nba players driving station wagons this upcoming year.



he was sober:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37437&forumid=27


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

^^^^^Hawk23, I merged the threads. Hope nobody minds.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

My cousin just told me that on sportscenter that the guys said that "we might never see Jay Williams on the court again" is this true?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> My cousin just told me that on sportscenter that the guys said that "we might never see Jay Williams on the court again" is this true?


it's possible yeah, but NO ONE knows for sure yet... not even the doctors... they need to diagnose, and get the results of the tests before they can make that type of prediction.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

iam just so pissed that so much different information is being said, Fox did a horrid job or reporting while channel 9 has been great but makes it seem like jay will never play again, rose said that Jay will be ready this season, so much confusion~


----------



## Bulls Are The Future (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah and Fizer said maybe in the middle of the season like Crawford did a few years ago.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls Are The Future</b>!
> Yeah and Fizer said maybe in the middle of the season like Crawford did a few years ago.


Crawford had a wayyyyyyyyyyyy different type of injury.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Crash Puts Williams' Career in Jeopardy 

*The source, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said Williams had undergone one operation to repair nerve damage in his pelvic area and could require several more surgeries, including a reconstructive procedure on his left knee.*

*Though several team sources acknowledged that the injuries threatened Williams' career, the source painted a more optimistic picture, saying the guard would miss next season but could eventually return.*

...

New details were emerging Friday about the accident, in which *Williams lost control of his motorcycle and hit a curb, then a pole near the intersection of Honore and Fletcher Streets on the North Side.*

...

*Williams was not wearing a helmet, police said. He was not cited for traffic violations.*

*But Williams was not licensed to drive a motorcycle in Illinois or his native state of New Jersey, officials in both states said. Chicago police spokesman Dave Bayless said operating a motorcycle without proper licensing could lead to a citation.*

...

*The standard NBA player contract bars motorcycle riding without team consent.*

...

*Williams has been ticketed at least three times since January 2001 for speeding, reckless driving and unsafe operation of a motor vehicle in New Jersey and North Carolina, officials in those states said.*

Sorry, can't post the full article. Just snips is fine though. MikeDC


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Unbelievable news, I'm prayin' for the kid. This is eerily similar to the story of Bobby Hurley. Both New Jersey PG legends who had storied careers under Coach K at Duke. Hurley's near-fatal car crash during his rookie season derailed his career. Fortunately though, he survived and was able to make a pretty damn quick return to the court. Hurley's injuries were seemingly far more threatening, a crush trachea, two collapsed lungs, and a myriad of fractures. I fully believe Jay will return in no time.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I too read about the nerve injury so let me tell just the little i know about this. A nevre injury can be one of three things.

1st a complete tear which can be graphed back together, however while this will restore a significant amout of function the nerve will never be the same. Career ending.

2nd the nerve is streched but still intake but shocked. This will heal and function the same. One year of rehab.

3nd is in between. Not a complete tear but some nerves significantly damaged. The outcome of this is unclear and depends on may difference factors. I think this is the case with Jay. He will not be playing this year but there may be some hope for next year. Jay is a great athlete and anything is possible.

I will have to tell you each time they do additional surgery that is telling us the surgerans are going in to re-repair the nerve and suggests more nerve damage.

david


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> I too read about the nerve injury so let me tell just the little i know about this. A nevre injury can be one of three things.
> 
> 1st a complete tear which can be graphed back together, however while this will restore a significant amout of function the nerve will never be the same. Career ending.
> ...


Well, not necessarily. Perhaps they did the nerve surgery the first night, and now they have to go back and set his broken leg or operate on his knee, or something like that, right?

So basically, unless the Bulls come out with a very specific description of his nerve damage, and in many cases even if they do, nobody, not even the doctors or Jay, is going to be able to gauge the extent to which he will be able to recover for quite a while, unless it's just super ugly in there and the odds are really bad.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I wasn't sure if I should start a new post or not, but here is a CLASSY article by Sam Smith, that's right, Sam Smith. Usually classy is not a word associated with Smith, but he was able to surprise me with this article, I was expecting Smith to come out with an article similar to Jay MORONotti's.Williams' Future Shifts 180 Degrees


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PaytonthelluB</b>!
> I wasn't sure if I should start a new post or not, but here is a CLASSY article by Sam Smith, that's right, Sam Smith. Usually classy is not a word associated with Smith, but he was able to surprise me with this article, I was expecting Smith to come out with an article similar to Jay MORONotti's.Williams' Future Shifts 180 Degrees


That wouldn't happen. Smith is a big JWill supporter. Smith may get a lot of criticism because of his crazy trade ideas but his good reporting and writing can't be overlooked. He writes excellent articles about upcoming season, about players(Kerr, Jordan, D Robinson), and very good articles when important events happen to the Bulls ( Krause, Floyd resigning, and Jay's accident). 

He also does a good job of getting inside information concerning trades and hiring. Remeber, he did predict the Jalen Rose trade several weeks before it happened.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> I too read about the nerve injury so let me tell just the little i know about this. A nevre injury can be one of three things.
> 
> 1st a complete tear which can be graphed back together, however while this will restore a significant amout of function the nerve will never be the same. Career ending.
> ...


Doctor David,
Thanks for your insight. I have some follow-up questions. Where do your nerves come down through your pelvis? Are there areas where they're nearly as concentrated as in the spinal cord? Does the fact that something happened to his nerves mean he likely broke his pelvis too? Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The nerves come out the spinal cord towards the bottom of the spinal cord at each vetrebral body they come out and form a big group called the siatic axis and run along the big vessels through the grion and down into the leg. So most of the pelvic (siatic) neves run down and innovate the legs. I heard Jay said when after he hit the ground that i can't feel my legs. My guess is he was just feeling alot of pain in his legs. Of course this is a guess.

As for the second surgery for his leg, that may be true. However, unless it was a compound fracture (bone breaks throght the skin or a significant fracture) that would have been addressed on Thursday, but again that is just a guess.

I have to say i just don't know that much more that anyone else but pelvic surgery is a big deal if they are going in again it is for good reason and to address something that is wrong and needs to be fixed.

david


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Here is a new article from the Sun Times...

Williams' Career in Jeopardy 

Says he DID in fact injure his pelvis.
That is not good.:no:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

From what I have heard of Jay Williams injuries it really sounds like he might never be 100% on a basketball court again. I guess all we can really do is hope and pray for the best.


----------

